# Ecualizador de 10 bandas



## Vlad (Ene 5, 2008)

Hola 

Quiero armar un ecualizador para un amplificador Stereo
Me conviene este? (para Hi Fi)
http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyryes/circuitos/ecual.htm

Pero para hacerlo stereo hay alguna forma de no tener que usar dos potenciometros para cada frecuencia (uno para cada canal)?

tambien me interesaia incorporarlo a una mezccladora, por eso tambien la pregunta sobre la calidad del sonido.

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2008)

Existe un integrado para ecualizadores que con un potenciometro simple ajusta los 2 canales, pero solo es de 5 bandas y ademas NO recuerdo el codigo.

Respecto al esquema es un sistema de filtros pasabanda convencional, no deberias tener problemas y respecto a la calidad del sonido tampoco.


Sugerencia:
Busca en el foro un post sobre un ecualizador que fue bastante tratado y tenia diseño del impreso.


----------



## Dano (Ene 5, 2008)

Aquí hay algo

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project75.htm

Saludos


----------



## EzEkieL (Feb 29, 2008)

Hola... que casualidad... yo estoy haciendo el del link de Dano... 
En estos momentos estaba por hacer una pequeña prueba para ver que tal se comporta... cualquier cosa, te aviso si conviene o no...  
Un abrazo...


----------



## nuk (Mar 10, 2008)

yo tengo algo espero que te sirva bye
http://www.uashem.com/images/audio/untitlefedfd_small.gif
y algo mas jejeje
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-10-bandas-estereo-pcb-pwb-13001/
espero que te sirva


----------



## Quique (Ago 6, 2011)

Vlad dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Quiero armar un ecualizador para un amplificador Stereo
> Me conviene este? (para Hi Fi)
> ...


 
Quería armar este ecualizador. Alguien sabe si los potenciómetros de 20K son lineales o logarítmicos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2011)

Quique dijo:


> Quería armar este ecualizador. Alguien sabe si los potenciómetros de 20K son lineales o logarítmicos?



Lineales        .


----------

